# Baby Nick names?



## Callie-xoxox

I know there is soo many different things to call your baby
I call Lyirk Little bug.

What are your baby nick names?


----------



## vinteenage

I call Finn 'Peanut', a lot. He also gets peanuthead, pumpkin and pumpkinhead.


----------



## divershona

Little miss bright eyes, cheeky monkey and kaya beans (that's when she's got wind and keeps farting like she ate a tin of beans lol.


----------



## clogsy90

anything tht comes out lol. my favourite used to be babba but im kinda regretting that now as georgia has picked it up and constantly says babba but it is quite cute lol. but i call her georgie bum like i said anything that comes to my head


----------



## Neferet

Ike, Ikey, Ikeydoodle, Ikeman, Padfoot and Monsterman. =]


----------



## rockys-mumma

bubs is the main one, or fat boy, monster, monkey, stinky haha anything inappropriate by the sounds of it lol


----------



## laura1991

Lilsy is the one but also booboo she keeps trying to say boo boo now when she wants attention


----------



## _laura

Maxy moo :)


----------



## 08marchbean

we have loads of nicknames, peas is the fav at the min, but she gets baby boo, bubs, paigey pops, p pop and the list goes on....mostly variations of the same thing! :D


----------



## xgem27x

_laura said:


> Maxy moo :)

Haha I have a Maxxie-Moo :)

...or Maxxie-Moosie ...or Maxxie-Moo-Cow


----------



## xgem27x

together they are "twiglets" or "monsters"

frazer is "frazzle" or "frazer-frog" 

max is "maxxie-moo-cow" or "maxxie moosie" 

and when they're being naughty you sometimes hear ..."BOYYYSSSS!!!"


----------



## _laura

xgem27x said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Maxy moo :)
> 
> Haha I have a Maxxie-Moo :)
> 
> ...or Maxxie-Moosie ...or Maxxie-Moo-CowClick to expand...

Great minds think alike :haha:
we end up putting things that rhyme with moo in a sentance after like:
'Maxy moo what shall we do?'
:haha:


----------



## xgem27x

_laura said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Maxy moo :)
> 
> Haha I have a Maxxie-Moo :)
> 
> ...or Maxxie-Moosie ...or Maxxie-Moo-CowClick to expand...
> 
> Great minds think alike :haha:
> we end up putting things that rhyme with moo in a sentance after like:
> 'Maxy moo what shall we do?'
> :haha:Click to expand...

Maxxie-Moo thats a massive poo!!! :haha:


----------



## EffyKat

We have 'Little bit' (we used that before we knew he was a boy), 'Dammy', 'tiny toes', 'monster', and 'pumpkin'


----------



## LoisP

Shaun gets called Little man way too much, more than his actually name
I called him Shaunie, or fat boy recently lol
or Prince poop, before a nappy change LOL


----------



## _laura

xgem27x said:


> Maxxie-Moo thats a massive poo!!! :haha:

Oh yeah! we've used that many a time!


----------



## amygwen

KenKenMcBenBen haha! I always call him that.
And cheeky monkey. I call him various other things, but those are those most common :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

nuggie or nugget
or possibly nug-nug :)


----------



## hurryupsept

LoisP said:


> Shaun gets called Little man way too much, more than his actually name
> I called him Shaunie, or fat boy recently lol
> or Prince poop, before a nappy change LOL


haha im the same, im always calling JJ 'little man' :thumbup: and obviously there is that, i call him JJ too, only ever called him his full Joshua James once when he wouldnt stop crying :haha:


----------



## JessicaAnne

Evie gets called "squidge" or "chunky monkey"


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

'Madam', 'Cheeky bum', 'Bob', 'Bobs', 'Bobbin' or 'Bobbob' are the usual :) 'Bobbob' has become VERY common. She's going to forget her name is Robyn soon XD

xoxox


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I pop out with a lot of Yiddish names and I'm not even Jewish!
Like if Livi's getting into trouble I'll say something like, "HEY! You little mashugana! Get out from under the tree!" :rofl: I have no idea where I learned Yiddish from, but I know a lot of it. :shrug:

She also gets called Livibug, Liv, Livi-Liv (Like Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch :haha:), and apparently if I've had one to many I call her Liver. :blush: According to my mom all New Year's eve I kept called her Liver. :rofl:


----------



## Jellyt

'Poppet', 'Little bear', 'Monkey bum', Evvy bob', Bub bub', 'Little squidge' to name a few :)


----------



## stephx

Maymay, babie, but she mostly gets her real name! X


----------



## annawrigley

Noah Boah looks stupid written down but ive called him it for ages and its stuck lol, little man, bootiful boy, fatty bum bum lool. When he was younger we called him No-No but not anymore cos he'll get pretty confused with that and 'No' xxx


----------



## Rhio92

Mister, Mr Connor, Mr Handsome, Baby, ConCon, Monster... And on and on :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

I remembered another, I call him Angel Pie all the time for some reason. No idea where that came from and its not a conscious decision it just comes out :rofl: xx


----------



## x__amour

Tori Bori, Tori Bug, Tori Bean, Muffin, Peanut, Princess, Pumpkin and a few others. I don't think she's going to know her name is Tori when she gets older, lol.


----------



## sarah0108

xgem27x said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Maxy moo :)
> 
> Haha I have a Maxxie-Moo :)
> 
> ...or Maxxie-Moosie ...or Maxxie-Moo-CowClick to expand...

I have a Maxie-Moo too :lol: i love how we all spell it differently as well :winkwink:
I also Have , Maximus, Moomin, and.. Max :haha:

As well as..

Wooba rofl: i wont go into it!) Harripoo, Harriboo, Haribo, Woobster, Wiggly


----------



## GraceBx

I call poppy pop-eye, its not that different to her name though haha, also smell and smurf :)


----------



## leoniebabey

ooh i have LOADS
morgiepie
morgiebear
morgieporgie
morgz
morgie
little man
fatty bot
chubs
gingeybreadman
sexy bum 
morgiemoo 
smellybum


----------



## faolan5109

We have so many with Lane, Laney Laney Loo, Laney loo who, Bubba, magoo, mr magoo, smush, and smushy bear. The list goes on.


----------



## smatheson

Dont really have a whole lot of nicknames yet as he is only 6 days old, but bubba, or boo boo, and my uncle came up with nater tater lol:haha:


----------



## Burchy314

I calle Jayden Cuddle Bug, Cuddle bear, Sweet Pea, Cutie face, Bright eyes, Sunshine, etc.

And my friends and family like to add in Peanut and Nugget.


----------



## GypsyDancer

i have loads too
depends on what type of mood hes/im in haha
main ones are : zachie, boo boo, zachie boo, pudding pie, little monster, pumpkin, dumpling

his grandad calls him little rockafella


----------



## Gemz01

little piglet = cos' she has the sweetest little snorts


----------



## lily123

some of Esmee's nicknames are just so silly!
A few are....
Mrs Moo (No idea why! It just stuck!), Little big eyes (because she's little, with big eyes :haha:), Pooh, Moo, Boobles, Boobly girl, squashy bear, froggy, frogglet, snuggly :)


----------



## lily123

aah, and OH calls her Moomoocachu!


----------



## danniemum2be

i have
Maisie-moo
moo
spud
spudley
chunk
chunky monkey
bubs
and more but cnt think x x


----------



## xgem27x

Gemz01 said:


> little piglet = cos' she has the sweetest little snorts

My mum called me piglet when I was a baby, cos when I started walking I had silly little legs and I walked like piglet from Winnie the Pooh haha!

...problem is, the name stuck, and 18 years on I still get called piglet or pig for short!! :dohh: xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke gets

Lukey (HE is NEVER called Luke, always Lukey)
Bubba (which he know says himself!)
Lukey poo
Lukey Puke
Pukey
Pukey poo
Monster man
Monster Mush
Little man
Little monster

and my mum calls him Lukey Chops!


----------



## MissMamma

i could of sworn i'd posted already :dohh:

Raphaëlle gets called Stinker, Pookie, Princess [OH hates it tho], Missy, Misses, Bubs and Bubby. Or anything else that's in my head at the time. I seem to have a lot of nonsense swimming around up there since having a baby, i have whole conversations with her that are entirely gobbledygook.


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian gets 'Little Man' , 'Kee or KeeKee', 'Bernard (long story)' , Bootifull Boyy. xx


----------



## leoniebabey

someone mentioned froggy 
i used to call LO froggy cause of how he used to lie
i also use.. sunshine, my little ray of sunshine
and pumpkin or pumkin pie


----------



## xgem27x

leoniebabey said:


> someone mentioned froggy
> i used to call LO froggy cause of how he used to lie
> i also use.. sunshine, my little ray of sunshine
> and pumpkin or pumkin pie

Frazer is called Froggy! 

...Frazer Frog, Frogger, Frog or Froggy... he loves frogs though bless him, he has a collection of frog toys and teddies hehe!!


----------



## brookesmumma

bubs' and sunshine for us!xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Bear :) 

It started off as little bear, then became LucasBear and then shortened to Bear, everybody calls him it now, even the carers at nursery..he's probably going to hate us for it as he gets older :blush:


----------



## leoniebabey

xgem27x said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> someone mentioned froggy
> i used to call LO froggy cause of how he used to lie
> i also use.. sunshine, my little ray of sunshine
> and pumpkin or pumkin pie
> 
> Frazer is called Froggy!
> 
> ...Frazer Frog, Frogger, Frog or Froggy... he loves frogs though bless him, he has a collection of frog toys and teddies hehe!!Click to expand...

i love that name frazer ! 
aw how sweet froggies are cute :) 



i also call morgie 'snugglebum' but only when he's being cute


----------



## xgem27x

leoniebabey said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> someone mentioned froggy
> i used to call LO froggy cause of how he used to lie
> i also use.. sunshine, my little ray of sunshine
> and pumpkin or pumkin pie
> 
> Frazer is called Froggy!
> 
> ...Frazer Frog, Frogger, Frog or Froggy... he loves frogs though bless him, he has a collection of frog toys and teddies hehe!!Click to expand...
> 
> i love that name frazer !
> aw how sweet froggies are cute :)
> 
> 
> 
> i also call morgie 'snugglebum' but only when he's being cuteClick to expand...

Now you're just freaking me out!!! I call the twins 'snugglebums' too hahaha!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Gemz01

xgem27x said:


> Gemz01 said:
> 
> 
> little piglet = cos' she has the sweetest little snorts
> 
> My mum called me piglet when I was a baby, cos when I started walking I had silly little legs and I walked like piglet from Winnie the Pooh haha!
> 
> ...problem is, the name stuck, and 18 years on I still get called piglet or pig for short!! :dohh: xxxClick to expand...

:haha: Come to think of it she does have the smallest little legs :blush:


----------



## SophieGrace

Daisy has loads

Poppet
Princess 
Pumpkin
Piglet
Smiggin?
Kitten
cant think lol
xx


----------



## vpeterman720

we call Patrick Little Bear because he has hairy ears :rofl:


----------



## MrsEngland

Hubby calls her wiggle fish or wiggle bum. I call her Lilah bear and bubs.


----------



## midwestbelle

clint is boog (as in booger lol)
little man
chunks
turkey
chicken
chicken nugget
sweet pea
punkin
etc lol


----------



## bbyno1

Just realized i don't have a nick name for Aliyah:(lol
OH calls her 'Little Hooch' don't ask why because even i don't know lol x


----------



## lily123

Over the last few days we've been calling her Esmee Egg :haha:
x


----------



## Leah_xx

we have called gracelynn many names.. here are a few
bugga boo
rumplestilskin..dont ask why lol
peanut


----------



## MummyGooch

Millie
Mills
Little Miss
Gorgeous
Millsworth

and most common is Meelia, because thats what my son calls her :cloud9:


----------



## lizardbreath

I call Jaymee tons of things 

Jay 
Jaymeroo 
Jaymer 
Miss Elizabeth
Jaymeroo Magoo


----------



## KaceysMummy

I call my LO Kace Kace, can't call her baby/bubba anymore or she'll point to her dolly :) xx


----------



## MissDee-89

Baby Smurf
Tiny Smurf
PuffBunny
Piddle Pup

But OH calls her pooh face :cry:


----------



## lovetaralyn

I call Madi, Boobear, boosie, boosie bear, and lil bit :p


----------



## aidensxmomma

For Aiden: Bug, Sunshine, and Odie. I have no idea where the last one came from, but that's what my grandpa calls him. :haha:

For Madalynn: Mady, Princess, Baby Girl. Nothing that's really original there. :winkwink:

Btw, lovetaralyn this is going to sound really dumb, but is your name Taralyn? cuz if so, this is really crazy. My name is Terah Lynn and I have a daughter named Madalynn Ann. :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

Mollymaia has a trillion: mollypie, mollypops, mollpox, mai, peanut, bean, little bear, tiny boots....lol and she probably thinks her name is "pretty" because I think she gets referered to as that more than anything else :cloud9:


----------



## MrsEngland

We have started calling lilah grizzle coz she constantly grizzles in her sleep hehe.


----------



## Hotbump

jovanni is called vany, nani, flaco which means skinny in spanish,frijol means bean he is called that by my sisters,and my brother calls him hulk because he always has a little attitude when things dont go his way.lol. Valentin is only called bolita which means little ball because he is soo chubby.lol.


----------

